
China Unsolved: Who Poisoned Zhu Ling? - Thevet
https://supchina.com/2018/06/20/china-unsolved-who-poisoned-zhu-ling/
======
robinduckett
Saved you a click: Her roommate at the time who's grandparent was a member of
the political elite.

------
mabbo
> “Sun’s family background was not distinguished enough to prevent security
> organs from investigating the situation,” the newspaper haplessly insisted.

At least in the west, there is a pretense and expectation that the laws apply
equally to all.

~~~
notveryrational
Outside of the general scaffolding to society that law enforcement plays (e.g.
"keeping the order") I have never been personally assisted in any real way by
the law.

My experience is that law has been gamed and weaponized, wielded generally by
the most powerful and able, and that even in situations of crime the police do
not take anything that doesn't track to a big precinct objective seriously.

I've literally had a police officer laugh at me after I suggested he might be
able to investigate a spree of car break-ins and thefts in my neighborhood.

A homicide attempt against my family saw the perpetrator - well connected to a
network of lawyers and wealthy - escape the jaws of punishment.

On the flip side I've been harassed by police and the justice system for minor
infractions or entire misunderstandings - and due to political demonstrations
have a good sense that I'm registered in both my municipal and national
domestic threat scoring and surveillance systems as a "possible threat".

I've spoken to friends and family about this and they share the same
experiences.

I was raised on TV and media that portrayed police as neighbors and good
natured civilians, but the reality for me has tracked much closer to
thuggishness and intimidation.

Yes personal anecdotes only, but stolen bicycles, multiple car windows smashed
and robbed, houses broken into, aggressive drivers, calls regarding domestic
abuse, dangerous situations - all with friends and family generally
encouraging each other not to call the police because it won't do anything to
help the situation.

~~~
JBReefer
I think it really depends on where you live. Where I grew up in Kansas City,
the cops were great. The NYPD has been enormously helpful to me and a bunch of
my friends when needed.

Cops in Troy, Albany, and DC seem to be SPECTACULARLY worthless, at best. Cops
in the suburbs in my experience are universally assholes and power tripping.
Similarly, I've heard horror stories about cops in LA, Portland, etc, except
they seem to just not do anything at all (besides beating up black people).

Sounds like it could be cultural to departments?

------
tonyduncan
Why does these posts about China with so few upvotes and no comment keep
popping up in the front page of hacker news?!

~~~
adventured
There are currently nine stories on the front page with less than 31 points
(the count on this story currently) and few comments.

There's absolutely nothing unusual about it in fact.

China is the world's second largest economy by a large margin, and it's the #2
tech nation also by a large margin, there are naturally going to be increasing
numbers of stories about China in general.

Please read the guidelines regarding your comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
notveryrational
From the guidelines: "Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or
sports, unless they're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of
pratfalls or disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV
news, it's probably off-topic."

I would echo the OP's concern that most foreign coverage of China and Russia
on hacker news seems to be:

1\. Entirely off-topic.

2\. Negatively biased in some way.

This tends to be true of more internet forums than hackernews. Having been
"around for a while", my experience is that the wave of negatively flavored
articles about US competitors follows the tide of geopolitical competition.

I believe these general trends are a result of our nation's propaganda
program, where internet discussions and homeland conversations are considered
legal operating ground. I believe much of the source material is posted by
ordinary people, who have had their perceptions managed and influenced by
these propaganda programs.

Regarding your point about China being the second largest economy and also a
leader in technology - I would expect a significantly different mix of
positively biased stories focused on China's leading edge, new innovations,
top scientists and mathematicians, etc.

------
baybal2
>Tsinghua

The university second only after central party school

------
notveryrational
Going to guess the CIA?

~~~
dsfyu404ed
All the publicly available evidence (mostly circumstantial) points to a much
more mundane source: jealous roommate.

~~~
notveryrational
Yes. My comment was flippant, referring to the CIA global assassination
program disclosed in increasingly greater detail over the past couple years.

------
tonyduncan
The source of the website looks like just a compilation of extremely biased
views.

~~~
tonylinn80
Well, when it comes to stories about China, you can rarely find English
articles that are NOT extremely biased.

I also suspect someone from hackernews are manually promoting such content

~~~
seanmcdirmid
That includes global times and China daily, you can’t read those without
coming out very biased against China.

~~~
tonylinn80
They're indeed also very biased, just in the opposite direction. You just
can't get unbiased views.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
No, not even in the opposite directly. Reading China daily and global times
makes China to look like a communist dictatorship living in a reality far from
the rest of the world. It literally provides a more negative impression of
China than CNN.

~~~
tome
Interesting. What's the explanation for that?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Bad backwards PR on the part of the Chinese government that does more harm
than good. China is its own worst enemy in regards to media.

